# Salt Marsh 1444 Petrol Blue/Biscuit



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Haven't really felt like posting a bragging section build post but I uploaded pics for a couple of private messages and figured I'd share. Slated to pick up next Saturday and still needs the rigging. Looking at 20 Tohatsu, powder coat black poling platform and grab bar that'll fit a Yeti 35 we already have. Photos include the color cards for the colors so you can compare card with how it came out. I think it looks bluer with less gray than the petrol blue color card, but am good with the end result. We are definitely excited and are just trying to finish up getting the small things needed for the skiff as well as registration etc before pickup day. I'll post more pictures as I get them and when she finally hits the water, which won't be soon enough. View media item 1746View media item 1747View media item 1748View media item 1749View media item 1750View media item 1751


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Some colors are harder to match than others. I had a boat I wanted the same color as pathfinders ice blue and it came out a mix between sky blue and baby blue. I ended up liking it a lot but it wasnt what I was going for originally.

Getting close to the end. Wont be much longer now.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

You can run your boat for 30 days with the bill of sale in Florida so don't worry if you can't get it registered before your pickup. Looks sharp.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You can run your boat for 30 days with the bill of sale in Florida so don't worry if you can't get it registered before your pickup. Looks sharp.


That's nice but we live in Charleston. Either way trying to get it all sorted so I don't have to worry about those things and can focus on enjoying the skiff.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Have you seen it in person, or did the SM folks send you the pics? I ask because digital photos are highly unreliable when it comes to representing colors. It may look very different in person. That said, I think that color combo looks really sharp in the pics.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

thepatten said:


> That's nice but we live in Charleston. Either way trying to get it all sorted so I don't have to worry about those things and can focus on enjoying the skiff.


10 4 you'll be happy I am sure I was impressed with the fit and finish coming out of that shop. Enjoy it I love mine so far.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Have you seen it in person, or did the SM folks send you the pics? I ask because digital photos are highly unreliable when it comes to representing colors. It may look very different in person. That said, I think that color combo looks really sharp in the pics.


That's definitely true about digital photos not showing color correctly, and Erin told me that after sending the first picture in mold that's _really_ blue. I'm digging it. Appreciate the kind words everyone.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice Skiff! Like the color!


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Update.. Should be good to pick up next week. Got a few more pictures today from Rose. View media item 1780View media item 1779View media item 1778


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks sweet! I like the 2 Herons in front and behind your skiff


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice and like the color


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

yobata said:


> Looks sweet! I like the 2 Herons in front and behind your skiff


Yobata, the one in the doorway is the prototype 18. Can't wait to see that one finished!


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

thepatten said:


> Update.. Should be good to pick up next week. Got a few more pictures today from Rose. View media item 1780View media item 1779View media item 1778


Very nice. still can't quite get over how great the Ankona/Salt Marsh family is to do business with.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

1shotmike said:


> Very nice. still can't quite get over how great the Ankona/Salt Marsh family is to do business with.


I will second that my build was very easy and they answered everytime I called.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I will second that my build was very easy and they answered everytime I called.


Rose and Erin have gone above for the last 1.5 years as I slowly started to ask more and more questions via email. I can't say enough how appreciative I am of their patience with my questions and requests.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

thepatten said:


> Rose and Erin have gone above for the last 1.5 years as I slowly started to ask more and more questions via email. I can't say enough how appreciative I am of their patience with my questions and requests.


Amen to that. Rose will certainly confirm what an anal PITA I was before, during, and after my build. Incredible patience and understanding.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

We picked up the skiff Friday and got it out on the water yesterday for low through the big flood in the evening. It exceeded my expectations. Light and handles well, poles very easily and I'm loving the tiller/grab bar setup. The day went so well but things abruptly changed last night. 
We took out and went to a nearby drive in self car wash to clean it up and I noticed the skiff looked like it was tilted slightly. I gave it a quick look but it was dark and the trailer was on a slump where the drain dips down in the concrete so it made sense that it was just on an angle in the wash. We got home and parked it and once in the light of our garage I could see that the skiff was still tilted and immediately knew something was wrong. Looked under and the port side bunk had rotated down so when we trailered the skiff at the end of the day the metal scraped the hull and then to put icing on the cake I'd driven it for 45 minutes and every bump dug the metal into the hull even more. We're devastated, to say the least, but it looks repairable and after seeing posts of people's cars in the water yesterday I think it could have been much worse. Has anyone experienced this before? I think if the bunks can have bolts put in to keep them from moving at all to avoid this in the future, but it also seems like something that should have been tightened significantly from the beginning. I'll attach pictures of the bunks as well as the fun we had before the end of the day. One picture of the trailer and pathfinder parked is from after putting in (wife was proud of her parking job so she snapped the pic), and you can see the bunk is already slightly tilted so when we took out it was already set up to tilt even further. Lesson learned.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

OUCH


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I totally agree that bunk should have definitely been snugged up for sure. I have the exact same trailer as you that I purchased from where I live and took it over to pick up my shadowcast and the bunks were loose when I first got the trailer I waited till I got there to set up the bunks and made sure they were tight but will be reckecking after reading this post. It's a shame your so far from Rose and Erin because there's no way they wouldn't make this right. Glad you at least like the skiff and check out takle web for a grab bar net if your looking for a little more storage I just got one and love it I can you a pic if you want.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Your going to have to get some buddies to help you pick up the boat and straight the bunk the you should be able to tighten them up all the way looks like they may have not been snug up all the way. I would contact Rose maybe they can work out having someone close to you repair the damage.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Man that's a huge bummer. The skiff turned out really well tough! Give me a shout if you need a hand.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It's a shame your so far from Rose and Erin because there's no way they wouldn't make this right.


I don't really think the distance from the builder should be a factor in "making this right"...if it is their responsibility, and from what is posted and the time frame I would think it is, then they need to make it right.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> I don't really think the distance from the builder should be a factor in "making this right"...if it is their responsibility, and from what is posted and the time frame I would think it is, then they need to make it right.


I was saying that on his part not the boat builder I have know doubt they'll make right they're a stand up company but there in Florida and him South Carolina.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I was saying that on his part not the boat builder I have know doubt they'll make right they're a stand up company but there in Florida and him South Carolina.


Yep...and if making it right requires them to pay someone else to fix it, so be it.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

I forgot to update this, so sorry for the delay. Picked up the boat a few weeks ago from getting repaired. Luke, owner of Carolina Custom Restoration, really did a great job and had the repairs done before the weekend so we could get it back on the water. Seriously, you'd never know anything happened. He also bolted the trailer bunks to prevent the failure from happening again. He was friendly, gave a fair price and was easy to communicate with so I highly recommend giving him a shout if you ever need work done. 
Rose was probably just as upset as I was at the bunk failure and less than ten minutes after emailing her the estimate from Carolina Custom Restoration she emailed that a check was in the mail. I can't say enough about the support and experience I've had with them. 
I've been able to get the skiff out almost every weekend day since the repairs and while most of the time has been spent taking friends out who wanted to check it out I've still been able to scout out some places and find some fish. Chased a bunch of tails and been trying to figure out the low tide game and it's been heaps of fun so far. Today I got a chubby little trout in the boat caught on gurgler so that's not too bad for a first fish. Missed a few more but like I said I've focused more on pushing friends around and exploring the creeks and will probably be taking the actual fishing game more seriously in the upcoming months as things calm down with all the random friends that want to go for a ride and be pushed around. We're going to get out tomorrow early and stay through the eclipse so that should be pretty cool. It'd be a lot cooler if I hadn't nonchalantly tossed my phone into the sea early this morning.. Good times ahead.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I had no doubt that Rose and the staff at salt marsh/ ankona would make it right. I have only had good dealings with said boat builder quality product quality price.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow...sounds like great customer service from a stand up company. Not surprised they have so many dedicated customers.

Good thing the first damage to the new skiff was on the bottom of the hull. Now you won't be too upset when you drag her over a hidden oyster bar and hear that tell tale _"CRUNCH"_ of oysters against fiberglass.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Wow...sounds like great customer service from a stand up company. Not surprised they have so many dedicated customers.
> 
> Good thing the first damage to the new skiff was on the bottom of the hull. Now you won't be too upset when you drag her over a hidden oyster bar and hear that tell tale _"CRUNCH"_ of oysters against fiberglass.


Definitely had that oyster christening already!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

When I had one of those trailers, this happened often. The bolster brackets would occasionally come loose and flop over when backing the empty trailer down to load. I loaded that skiff on sideways bunks more times than I can count, thankfully I always caught it before starting the drive home. You got off easy this time, but I bet you never forget to do a walk around again. Cool boat!


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, what speeds do you get with the 20?


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Just out of curiosity, what speeds do you get with the 20?


To be honest I've never clocked it but I will try to this weekend.


----------



## Wetfly01 (May 5, 2017)

Glad you got the repair made. Can't imagine the feeling. Nice looking skiff, good times on the water a head. My 1444 just got finished last week. Hoping I'll have it up here in PA by this week or next. I can honesty say too that Rose at Salt Marsh has been great to work with helping me with my first skiff. I can see why there so busy.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

thepatten said:


> Photos include the color cards for the colors so you can compare card with how it came out. I think it looks bluer with less gray than the petrol blue color card, but am good with the end result. We are definitely excited and are just trying to finish up getting the small things needed for the skiff as well as registration etc before pickup day. ]



Late to this thread but I went with Petrol Blue for my Vantage and I feel it came out a little more teal than I was expecting. I brought in a color swatch from Lowes of not an Awlgrip color and we matched it to that.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Love the color and layout you built! What options were extra? Tiller console, sea deck interior, and?


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

thepatten said:


> Update.. Should be good to pick up next week. Got a few more pictures today from Rose. View media item 1780View media item 1779View media item 1778


Is that their standard cooler caddy? To me it looks more low profile than normal but it could just be me. I'm thinking of adding one to my Shadowcast.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

ZaneD said:


> Is that their standard cooler caddy? To me it looks more low profile than normal but it could just be me. I'm thinking of adding one to my Shadowcast.


You want regret it I love the one on my Shadowcast makes it much more comfortable when running at least for me. And it doesn't take up as much room as you would think the cooler is already there.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You want regret it I love the one on my Shadowcast makes it much more comfortable when running at least for me. And it doesn't take up as much room as you would think the cooler is already there.


I was just curious because the design of thepatten's grab bar looks different than yours (the sweeping supports running from top to bottom). I wasn't sure which is standard or if he had a custom one made.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

ZaneD said:


> Is that their standard cooler caddy? To me it looks more low profile than normal but it could just be me. I'm thinking of adding one to my Shadowcast.


They gave two options, this one and one that's not curved and doesn't have the side grab bars running down. Here's a pic I found of the other option that they sent as an example. Sorry I'm having trouble finding the one of two non-painted grab bars side by side they sent me but if you reach out to SMS they can provide that if needed. I had a moment where I was worried that it would take up too much space but I'm very happy I got it. Passengers who may not be as comfortable in smaller skiffs or when riding in rough water like being able to hold on to the side bars. I like the overall look of the curved bar more than the straight one.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

ZaneD said:


> I was just curious because the design of thepatten's grab bar looks different than yours (the sweeping supports running from top to bottom). I wasn't sure which is standard or if he had a custom one made.


I am pretty sure they installed it for him maybe they have different ones for the Shadowcast and am 1444 couldn't image but you never know. His does sweep back more than mine.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow wish I knew that at the time I would have got the one partten got.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

thepatten said:


> They gave two options, this one and one that's not curved and doesn't have the side grab bars running down. Here's a pic I found of the other option that they sent as an example. Sorry I'm having trouble finding the one of two non-painted grab bars side by side they sent me but if you reach out to SMS they can provide that if needed. I had a moment where I was worried that it would take up too much space but I'm very happy I got it. Passengers who may not be as comfortable in smaller skiffs or when riding in rough water like being able to hold on to the side bars. I like the overall look of the curved bar more than the straight one.


Thank you for the input. I agree that the one you chose looks best and I like the idea of the side bars for a passenger.


----------



## Tom_Salisbury (Apr 17, 2014)

Ill say that Ankona/ Saltmarsh skiff family is wonderful to deal with. I don't understand why they deal with Continental trailers. They left off a 25 cent grease fitting and when I called several time they acted like it was nothing. I was travelling back SC on 95.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Just out of curiosity, what speeds do you get with the 20?


Sorry it's taken so long to reply to this. While running the other day my brother clocked us at 21-22mph with his phone.

This thing gets stupid skinny, it's unreal. Check out the shot I took the other day during the flood tide with a buddy. I realized we were pretty skinny so snapped a shot. Tiller extension coming soon and some better tie downs for the stern. Eventually I'll put a gas tank in the bow to help balance weight out and reduce porpoising. That's the one big thing I wish I'd had done during the build that I left out. Everything else is perfect.

If anyone with one of these sees this and has a tiller extension - what length did you go with? I need to measure again but first instinct is about 18".


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome pic, man!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

thepatten said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to reply to this. While running the other day my brother clocked us at 21-22mph with his phone.
> 
> This thing gets stupid skinny, it's unreal. Check out the shot I took the other day during the flood tide with a buddy. I realized we were pretty skinny so snapped a shot. Tiller extension coming soon and some better tie downs for the stern. Eventually I'll put a gas tank in the bow to help balance weight out and reduce porpoising. That's the one big thing I wish I'd had done during the build that I left out. Everything else is perfect.
> 
> If anyone with one of these sees this and has a tiller extension - what length did you go with? I need to measure again but first instinct is about 18".


Go longer than that if your back deck is anything close to mine the Shadowcast 16. I will measure my handle when I get home today for you.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

thepatten said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to reply to this. While running the other day my brother clocked us at 21-22mph with his phone.
> 
> This thing gets stupid skinny, it's unreal. Check out the shot I took the other day during the flood tide with a buddy. I realized we were pretty skinny so snapped a shot. Tiller extension coming soon and some better tie downs for the stern. Eventually I'll put a gas tank in the bow to help balance weight out and reduce porpoising. That's the one big thing I wish I'd had done during the build that I left out. Everything else is perfect.
> 
> If anyone with one of these sees this and has a tiller extension - what length did you go with? I need to measure again but first instinct is about 18".


Have you thought about making a temporary one out of PVC? You can use it for a bit to make sure it is the right length. If its too long or too short its easy to adjust, and when you're definitely comfortable, buy the appropriate length from Carbon Marine or whomever...


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Went with my brother out a few days ago and found a school of reds at low tide on a mud bank running next to a small creek mouth. We had two hook ups and missed both so were itching to get back and had our chance yesterday afternoon, only this time got there early enough to pole up into this little creek to where it gets super shallow and spreads out in the back and it was full of over slot reds in shallow water. It was unreal. Got my first red in the skiff (finally) and it was a beautiful 29". Turned the skiff around and pulled us half way out of the creek! Bourbon was had..


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats man!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Any updates? Still enjoying the 1444?


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Absolutely loving it. Got a tiller extension which is so nice to have. I ended up going with the fancy Carbon Marine one because I like to have the ability to easily remove it in a pinch. Been fishing a lot with my brother and a bit with some other friends but unfortunately with some family things going on had to be out of town for several week/weekends in a row in December so no boat during that time frame. Late fall was a good for us, found lots of tailers into late November and had some great days on all tides. Since all the family things going on I've been able to get out a few days - New Years Eve/Day and this past weekend. The extreme weather was pretty bad for the water temps so it was good to get out and find active fish on a mud flat schooled up and cruising in singles (water temp in Charleston Harbor was 42).

The skiff has been amazing. Getting it's fair share of oyster love but let's face it the boat is a tool and deserves to get some tough love, just gotta fix her up every now and then to keep her looking purdy. It's so nice having the tiller extension. There are a handful of things I'd like to get but nothing really I would change about the skiff itself. Need to get a push pole caddy which should be pretty easy to install. I'd like to eventually switch out the tie down straps for the stainless steel retractable ones that you install on the trailer for added convenience. I also want to eventually switch out the push pole holders (moonlighter ones) for stiff ones with the tie down because my 21' Carbon Marine pole is more flexible than Stiffy (and is pretty long in general for a 14' skiff) and I have had a couple of times where it's bounced out of the holders which is pretty scary. Zip tie it down when trailering always.

Last thing (and a big one) that I wish I'd had the foresight and experience to know to have installed during the build is that because of the weight difference bow to stern there was slight porpoising at times and at the right speed (motor, 6 gal gas tank, me in rear and cooler/second person mid-ship). I wish I'd paid the extra money to have a gas tank installed in the bow. I can still do it, just much more of a pain and still expensive. To counter balance I bought a sand bag from Lowes and duct taped it and stuck it in the bow and haven't had an issue with porpoising since. That's not as much weight as a big tank inn the bow but in hindsight it would be nice to have the under-bench space free instead of taken up by 6 gal tank and to not have a duct-taped bag of sand which could easily cause some confusion if taken out of context.

Adding some photos of random moments from recent months.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

thepatten said:


> Absolutely loving it. Got a tiller extension which is so nice to have. I ended up going with the fancy Carbon Marine one because I like to have the ability to easily remove it in a pinch. Been fishing a lot with my brother and a bit with some other friends but unfortunately with some family things going on had to be out of town for several week/weekends in a row in December so no boat during that time frame. Late fall was a good for us, found lots of tailers into late November and had some great days on all tides. Since all the family things going on I've been able to get out a few days - New Years Eve/Day and this past weekend. The extreme weather was pretty bad for the water temps so it was good to get out and find active fish on a mud flat schooled up and cruising in singles (water temp in Charleston Harbor was 42).
> 
> The skiff has been amazing. Getting it's fair share of oyster love but let's face it the boat is a tool and deserves to get some tough love, just gotta fix her up every now and then to keep her looking purdy. It's so nice having the tiller extension. There are a handful of things I'd like to get but nothing really I would change about the skiff itself. Need to get a push pole caddy which should be pretty easy to install. I'd like to eventually switch out the tie down straps for the stainless steel retractable ones that you install on the trailer for added convenience. I also want to eventually switch out the push pole holders (moonlighter ones) for stiff ones with the tie down because my 21' Carbon Marine pole is more flexible than Stiffy (and is pretty long in general for a 14' skiff) and I have had a couple of times where it's bounced out of the holders which is pretty scary. Zip tie it down when trailering always.
> 
> ...


Get a final for the motor it will stop your the bow from bouncing they just bolt to the lower unit of the motor nice pics the boat looks great I had Ankona put a tank in my shadowcast up front for that exact reason it's nice not having to deal with pulling out the fuel tank. Did they run a chase from the front to the back if so you can just move your portable tank to the front as long as your front hatch is vented.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fin sorry.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Get a final for the motor it will stop your the bow from bouncing they just bolt to the lower unit of the motor nice pics the boat looks great I had Ankona put a tank in my shadowcast up front for that exact reason it's nice not having to deal with pulling out the fuel tank. Did they run a chase from the front to the back if so you can just move your portable tank to the front as long as your front hatch is vented.


Actually I left out that I need to upgrade the prop to SS and different pitch. Another guy I've been talking to who's build finished a couple of months ago had similar issues as mine with the engine skipping a beat at top speed and also slight porpoising and switched to 11.5 and says it's better and higher top speed. There's a local prop shop nearby that I'll go talk to about about it sometime.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome update! Thanks man. I really love the skiff, the pictures, and the SC fishing scene too!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

The picture from Oct with the bent fly rod - me thinks that’s my go-to finger mullet spot. Not too far from Stono inlet?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Indoman said:


> The picture from Oct with the bent fly rod - me thinks that’s my go-to finger mullet spot. Not too far from Stono inlet?


 You might have seen a blueish evox there a time or two as well. I feel like I @thepatten at the inlet of one of my favorite creeks a bit too. Make sure y'all back your trailers up at Sol Legare, had a buddy get his trailer stolen there a few months ago.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

Indoman said:


> The picture from Oct with the bent fly rod - me thinks that’s my go-to finger mullet spot. Not too far from Stono inlet?





mtoddsolomon said:


> You might have seen a blueish evox there a time or two as well. I feel like I @thepatten at the inlet of one of my favorite creeks a bit too. Make sure y'all back your trailers up at Sol Legare, had a buddy get his trailer stolen there a few months ago.


Indoman yea that spot's probably what you're thinking. It's definitely one of those spots everyone stops off at on the way out/in. Todd I think I've seen you too, love that boat. Thanks for the trailer advice, I know some stuff has gone down at Sol Legare for sure. A paramedic friend has told me stories about some things that have happened at several different landings.. Was your buddy's trailer locked and they cut the lock off?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

thepatten said:


> Absolutely loving it. Got a tiller extension which is so nice to have. I ended up going with the fancy Carbon Marine one because I like to have the ability to easily remove it in a pinch. Been fishing a lot with my brother and a bit with some other friends but unfortunately with some family things going on had to be out of town for several week/weekends in a row in December so no boat during that time frame. Late fall was a good for us, found lots of tailers into late November and had some great days on all tides. Since all the family things going on I've been able to get out a few days - New Years Eve/Day and this past weekend. The extreme weather was pretty bad for the water temps so it was good to get out and find active fish on a mud flat schooled up and cruising in singles (water temp in Charleston Harbor was 42).
> 
> The skiff has been amazing. Getting it's fair share of oyster love but let's face it the boat is a tool and deserves to get some tough love, just gotta fix her up every now and then to keep her looking purdy. It's so nice having the tiller extension. There are a handful of things I'd like to get but nothing really I would change about the skiff itself. Need to get a push pole caddy which should be pretty easy to install. I'd like to eventually switch out the tie down straps for the stainless steel retractable ones that you install on the trailer for added convenience. I also want to eventually switch out the push pole holders (moonlighter ones) for stiff ones with the tie down because my 21' Carbon Marine pole is more flexible than Stiffy (and is pretty long in general for a 14' skiff) and I have had a couple of times where it's bounced out of the holders which is pretty scary. Zip tie it down when trailering always.
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> You might have seen a blueish evox there a time or two as well. I feel like I @thepatten at the inlet of one of my favorite creeks a bit too. Make sure y'all back your trailers up at Sol Legare, had a buddy get his trailer stolen there a few months ago.


Yep, I think I may have seen you near the inlet. Thanks for the heads up on Sol Legare.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

thepatten said:


> Indoman yea that spot's probably what you're thinking. It's definitely one of those spots everyone stops off at on the way out/in. Todd I think I've seen you too, love that boat. Thanks for the trailer advice, I know some stuff has gone down at Sol Legare for sure. A paramedic friend has told me stories about some things that have happened at several different landings.. Was your buddy's trailer locked and they cut the lock off?


yeah they busted the lock off. It was a nice ameritrail


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> yeah they busted the lock off. It was a nice ameritrail


Scumbags! That sounds like something that would happen where I live Swfl lately it's been outboards down here they have been stealing.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

I wrapped the tiller extension a few weeks back and wanted to share because I know when I was looking up how to do it and looking for examples I only found a few decent pics to use for ideas of how to wrap it. Took a little bit of practice but once you figure it out you can do it pretty quickly.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

You're going to have to show me how to do this!


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

I just installed a Tibor push pole caddy with a quick release and wanted to share some photos from during the installation as I couldn't find any photos from anyone else's installation (especially with Seadek) to reference. A bit scary cutting/drilling into the platform but I think it turned out well. We'll see if I did everything right when we get out on the water again to give it a practical test. If anyone ever goes to do this and they have any questions please feel free to ask as I think there were one or two things to consider that aren't in the simple instructions that come with the quick release.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

thepatten said:


> I just installed a Tibor push pole caddy with a quick release and wanted to share some photos from during the installation as I couldn't find any photos from anyone else's installation (especially with Seadek) to reference. A bit scary cutting/drilling into the platform but I think it turned out well. We'll see if I did everything right when we get out on the water again to give it a practical test. If anyone ever goes to do this and they have any questions please feel free to ask as I think there were one or two things to consider that aren't in the simple instructions that come with the quick release.


Looks great. FWIW, I usually just leave any EVA decking in place when doing this. It compresses to almost nothing and makes for a good anti-rattle/gasket type material. I've also taken something off after being cinched down on MarineMat for over a year and after a few weeks you could barely tell anything was there...it came back to the original thickness but there was a faint line of dirt/grime that I probably could have cleaned up if I tried harder.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> Looks great. FWIW, I usually just leave any EVA decking in place when doing this. It compresses to almost nothing and makes for a good anti-rattle/gasket type material. I've also taken something off after being cinched down on MarineMat for over a year and after a few weeks you could barely tell anything was there...it came back to the original thickness but there was a faint like of dirt/grime that I probably could have cleaned up if I tried harder.


I thought about that too but because mine has two layers it's so thick and dense that I was worried that the underside fiberglass might give while tightening the bolts before it would push down enough on the Seadek. In hindsight it wouldn't have been a bad idea to thin out one layer of it and leave a little bit to help absorb some vibration. I can still always loosen it and come up with something if it were bad. Vibration is definitely the big concern with something like this so we'll see how it goes when on the water and take it from there. Thanks for the feedback either way. 

On a similar note - would you seal the holes up around the bolts with silicone or 5200 or something to help keep any moisture from getting in there?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

thepatten said:


> I thought about that too but because mine has two layers it's so thick and dense that I was worried that the underside fiberglass might give while tightening the bolts before it would push down enough on the Seadek


Nothing wrong with removing it and it is a clean looking install. . Just FYI if anyone else tackles a similar project. My marine mat was the same 2 layer faux teak. Sealing wouldn't hurt anything, but I'm not sure it is necessary. 5200 is probably overkill thought with three mechanical fasteners. 4200 would be more than enough and you wouldn't pull gelcoat and glass up if you ever had to remove it for any reason.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

thepatten said:


> I wrapped the tiller extension a few weeks back and wanted to share because I know when I was looking up how to do it and looking for examples I only found a few decent pics to use for ideas of how to wrap it. Took a little bit of practice but once you figure it out you can do it pretty quickly.


Looking to do something like this on my grab bar, can you pass along whatever resources you used?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is a good start. Youtube has tons of examples once you know what to call what you are looking for. The easiest is probably the spiral because the wrap and hitch go the same way every time. If you want the same knot and a straight line, just alternate directions. For more decorative or multi color wraps you can use a ringbolt hitch.

http://www.frayedknotarts.com/tutorials/coxcombing/coxcombing.html


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

tjtfishon said:


> Here is a good start. Youtube has tons of examples once you know what to call what you are looking for. The easiest is probably the spiral because the wrap and hitch go the same way every time. If you want the same knot and a straight line, just alternate directions. For more decorative or multi color wraps you can use a ringbolt hitch.
> 
> http://www.frayedknotarts.com/tutorials/coxcombing/coxcombing.html


Awesome thanks a lot man!


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

kbanashek said:


> Awesome thanks a lot man!


I just started doing steering wheel wraps for $$. I've done some including my own and keep getting asked "how much" so I finally decided to start doing them. Not going to get rich or replace the day job though...


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

tjtfishon said:


> I just started doing steering wheel wraps for $$. I've done some including my own and keep getting asked "how much" so I finally decided to start doing them. Not going to get rich or replace the day job though...


Just found some vids on youtube, looks like the western wip is the simplest to start out with?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

kbanashek said:


> Just found some vids on youtube, looks like the western wip is the simplest to start out with?


That’s a tough one on a stationary object.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

tjtfishon said:


> That’s a tough one on a stationary object.


This is vid made it look pretty simple:


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

There are definitely a lot of good resources out there if you search (some much better than others). Here are the specific videos I ended up using to learn:








The first is closest to what I did only the turks head has two bights instead of 4. Once you have practiced tying the turks head a few times you'll get the hang of it and be able to knock one out pretty quickly. I decided to use coxcomb down the handle between each turks head because it felt more comfortable to grip in my opinion. The coxcomb wrap requires 0 skill as you'll see in the videos and that entire section took only a few minutes to complete. I'm very happy with coxcomb over, say, the wrap in the photo I'm attaching. It was also important for me to have this all be one continuous strand of p-cord.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

kbanashek said:


> This is vid made it look pretty simple:


It is easy when you can rotate the object. I thought you were doing a grab bar?


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

tjtfishon said:


> It is easy when you can rotate the object. I thought you were doing a grab bar?


Yes was planning on positioning myself as opposed to the bar, think that might be an issue?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

kbanashek said:


> Yes was planning on positioning myself as opposed to the bar, think that might be an issue?


Try some on a short length of pipe first to see what you like. I’ve never seen a whipping wrap used in a nautical application but if it feels good and you can easily do it, why knot?


----------

